# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  جدول التنبيهات للاسهم السعوديه عبر تويتر لستة اشهر تقريبا  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

"""ان اعجبك ماستقرأ فقل ماشاء الله تبارك الله قبل كل شيء ""  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جمعت اغلب التنبيهات الفنيه للاسهم التي تطرقنا لها بتويتر خلال ستة اشهر تقريبا  *وهنا ملاحظات لابد من الاطلاع عليها قبل الاطلاع على الجدول ادناه*       اولا 
 الهدف من الجدول الموضح ليس استعراض للقوه او الاحترافيه  
ولكن الهدف الاساس ان هذه التنبيهات كانت باستخدام التحليل الفني فقط فقط فقط يشهد الله 
لذلك هي رد على كل من يهاجم او يحاول التقليل من هذا العلم سواء عن قصد او جهل   ثانيا 
انه لايمكن تحقيق هذه النسبه مجتمعه لو تم توزيع السيوله بفتره واحده  
بل المغزى هو ان هذه الاشارات كانت صحيحه متى ماتم اكتشافها 
وباستخدام ابسط ادوات التحليل الفني بعيدا عن التعقيد   ثالثا 
اننا احتسبنا السعر المحقق الاعلى 
لنثبت ان اختيار مناطق الدخول حسب الاشارات الفنيه كان صادقا بنسبه لاتقبل الشك بغض النظر عن السعر الاعلى   رابعا 
انه يمكن تحقيق نسب مقاربه لهذه النسب بالاتجاه الهابط ايضا وباستخدام نفس الاشارات 
فهي مجديه بكلا الحالتين وان كانت الاولى اكثر اطمئنانا   خامسا 
تم احتساب فترة ستة اشهر لان غالبية التنبيهات تمت خلال هذه الفتره باستثناء البعض منها   سادسا 
هناك بعض الاسهم تم تجديد الدخول بها عدة مرات مما يعطي نسبه اكبر لكنها لم تحتسب  ملاحظه /
ماذكر بالجدول ليس كل ماتم التنبيه عليه بل اغلبه 
وهو موجود بالتغريدات والمفضله ايضا وبالتاريخ والساعه  وايضا لم يتم احتساب نسبة المؤشر العام لانها كانت بيناير 2013عندما كان المؤشر عند 7156 نقطه  اخيرا 
الفضل لله اولا بتوفيقه حيث وفقنا لاستخدام التحليل بشكل سليم 
ومانحن الا عالة على من سبقنا بتاسيس هذا العلم والاستفاده مما كتبوا عنه     *همسه
تعلم هذا العلم واحرص على تطبيقه ان كنت ترى جدواه لك 
ولاتعتمد على غيرك فمن لا يأكل بيده لايشبع ابدا* شكرا لكم ولمروركم العطر   *الجدول بالمرفقات*   جدول التنبيهات.xlsx

----------


## محمد السعيد

شكرا لك

----------


## عبدالرحمن الشهري

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
الله يزيدك من فضله ويزيدك علم

----------


## ترند اب

ماشاء الله دائما مبدع 
جزاك رب العالمين الجنه ووالديك

----------


## ابو ماجد1

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك وفعلاً من لا يأكل بيده لايشبع . وينطبق على من لايتعلم التحليل الفني فخسائره اكثر من ربحه رزقنا الله وأياكم الرزق الحلال .

----------


## بسام العبيد

شكرا لمروركم ايها الاحبه ودمتم موفقين

----------


## ياسر باصرة

شاكر لك ومقدر اخي بسام

----------

